# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2



## KingdomBlade (Jul 15, 2011)

A fast paced, beautifully made movie that serves as a wholly satisfying conclusion to the worldwide phenomena that is Harry Potter. Director David Yates pulls out all the stops here, making the movie extremely action-packed while not skimping out on the details. The movie's cast is as brilliant as ever, with standout performances by Alan Rickman (Severus Snape) and Ralph Fiennes (Lord Voldemort). Other than the rushed ending, this movie is an incredible feat, showing that they truly have saved the best (well, 2nd best) for last.

My Rating: *3.5/4*
Rotten Tomatoes: *97%*
Metacritic: *87 (Universal Acclaim)*

_Running Time: 130 min., Rated PG-13_

The movie definitely deserves some long awaited Oscars nominations, particularly for Visual Effects (which it should definitely win), Editing, Art Direction, Costume, Original Score, Best Picture, Best Supporting Actor for Alan Rickman, Best Adapted Screenplay and Best Sound Mixing. Methinks that the Awards Circuit won't miss the chance to honor the end of a worldwide phenomena.

Do discuss.


----------



## granville (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got back from the theaters, i'm so incredibly glad i saw it there and didn't download it or anything. I enjoyed it immensely. So did my mother. I'm a huge fan of the books, having read all of them multiple times. You could saw i'm a purist, and my mother hasn't read any of them (though she's followed the films). Didn't know what to expect but was rather blown away. Only part i didn't like was the 19 years later part at the end (which i also didn't like in the book). Seemed a bit cheesy. To my surprise though, the film version of that scene was done a little better (though the aging makeup didn't look good imo).

Alan Rickman was fantastic. He's always been an amazing Snape, but he absolutely ran away with the movie here. The Prince's Tale was the highlight of the movie. I really don't have much to complain about. Did good justice to the book imo. I also heavily enjoyed the lengthening of the final confrontation between Harry and Voldemort. Dan's performance as Harry was moving as well, he has really gotten great at acting IMO.

Also SPOILER ALERT!!!


Spoiler



There is one scene in the movie that totally makes more sense and feels far better done than in the book to me- when Harry beats Voldemort in the movie, he snaps the Elder wand in half and tosses it away, thereby breaking its power forever. In the book, he just puts it back with Dumbledore's body and lives in hopes that he's never disarmed so that the spell of the wand will die with him naturally. We know that Harry becomes an auror and fights dark wizards for a living. That's a pretty volatile job to have with such a powerful wand hinging on the hope that Harry is never attacked and disarmed. Granted, Harry is powerful and all, probably on par or better than most aurors and order members. But his power doesn't come up to par with the likes of Voldemort or Dumbledore. Plus, anyone can potentially be caught off guard and disarmed. Whenever that happens, the Elder Wand will change masters. To destroy the wand utterly and make it impossible to be used again made far more sense. Of all the changes made from the books to the films, this is one that i heavily applaud the film makers for doing. Just letting exist in hopes Harry is never disarmed before he dies (which could be hundreds of years, as wizards can live far longer than muggles ever could) is a rather stupid. Especially when you're fighting evil dark wizards for a living and living hundreds of years (likely with some dangerous enemies who would love to see you dead).



One of the best in the series. I've only hated one of the films (Goblet of Fire), but have mixed feelings about some the others (i've loved a few too though). This one really got me sort of choked up though. Well worth the ticket and actually lived up to the hype and high ratings i've seen. I doubt it will be nominated for many Oscars besides technical awards, but i think some actors deserve it (specifically Alan Rickman). It's possibly the best in the series.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

*Looks at title*
I see what you did there


----------



## redact (Jul 16, 2011)

i haven't had a free day to go see it yet ;-;


----------



## Nujui (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen all the movies except this one because I kinda don't like watching 1/2 of a movie.


Now that it's all the way done, I'll have to watch it all the way through, I think that's around maybe 5 hours, give or take more.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw this last night at midnight at the drive-ins. It was pretty good despite the constant honking and screaming at exciting moments, and im using the word exciting loosely.(eg ads before previews start, when the previews started, when the movie started, when we see the main characters, when ron and hermione kiss, when the movie ends).

The funniest time was when an isolated group of girls screamed at the twilight preview, which immediately set off jeers and boos and one girl responding with "TWILIGHT SUCKS!"


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2011)

I just saw it today and honestly have to say, that's how you make an ending.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Glowey, as much as I don't care, cut the spoilers out of that post.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2011)

On a scale of 1 to Lord Voldemort, how awkward are YOUR hugs?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the HP movie I've been waiting years for, after being disappointed with the last few films (especially the terrible sixth one) - it was great all around. I particularly liked how the final duel was set up and how snape was handled. Awesome stuff.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1 to Lord Voldemort, how awkward are YOUR hugs?


I don't know why, but that made me laugh.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the turn out for the ending of twilight next year is going to be bigger.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> I think the turn out for the ending of twilight next year is going to be bigger.


And I hope that guy Joostin saw is there when it happens.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL agreed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1 to Lord Voldemort, how awkward are YOUR hugs?


I saw this and then remembered this.
There, this is why they don't hug.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 16, 2011)

saw it a few hours ago, and it was a great end to a magnificent series of films, love or hate 'em each film had its charm, yes it didn't get everything right from the book but films are not books, and only so much be shown in two hours. Overall a great film in its own right and a pleasing ending to a world wide phenomenon.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> saw it a few hours ago, and it was a great end to a magnificent series of films, love or hate 'em each film had its charm, yes it didn't get everything right from the book but films are not books, and only so much be shown in *two hours*. Overall a great film in its own right and a pleasing ending to a world wide phenomenon.


But this one was a 2 parter.  seriously, they could have done that with all of them and no one would have cared.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hindsight's 20/20...
They could just do what was done with LOTR maybe? If they have enough good leftover footage.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 16, 2011)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um no what done is done, but you made a good point I'm sure they could have made the later films 4 or 5 hours a piece but they were literally shooting for MASS appeal, that being said this series was a joy to watch through the years.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 16, 2011)

I might accidentally spoil something, so i put my response in a spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



I found it entertaining, yes, but... some parts just disappoints me...
Like how Voldemort dies. He gets dies and, everybody doesn't seem to care that he did. 
I expected his death to be more... "epic."
There are also these anti-climaxes, which i am too lazy to mention.... I
blame the director, I always hated David >:]

But whatever, the movie satisfied me (6.5/10 ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But the books will always be on top.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just watched it a few hours ago. I was quite impressed by everything. The plot doesn't really follow the same path as the book in the final battle(s), but it definitely gets the job done. I'd say the visuals and soundtrack were absolutely stunning to say the least. To describe the movie as one word though, it'd be none other than "epic".

I'd rate it about an 8.5/10.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 16, 2011)

Spoiler



The ending of the book for me was a bit rushed? No funerals for all dead, nothing about what will happend to world next, who is Hogwarts new principal? Did Hermione fix her parents' memory again? What happend with Ted Lupin? To me there was a lot of unanswered question. And the 19 years later in the movie was fail... when people saw Ronald everyone in the cinema started to laught.


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 16, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think everyone was just in shock and tired. I'd probably feel the same way if I did that stuff. Like a "I'm happy, but lack energy to really show it!" It also felt surreal to me and I was just watching it! I was like "What?....oh, yay!"


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 16, 2011)

It was great. Sad to see another one of my childhood series come to an end. (well, the film portion completes it entirely, and I don't think I'll be visiting Pottermore)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 16, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The ending of the book for me was a bit rushed? No funerals for all dead, nothing about what will happend to world next, who is Hogwarts new principal? Did Hermione fix her parents' memory again? What happend with Ted Lupin? To me there was a lot of unanswered question. And the 19 years later in the movie was fail... when people saw Ronald everyone in the cinema started to laught.


1. The ending lacked detail because investing detail would not have made the send off nearly as smooth, as for it in the movie, I blame that on the writing staff.
2. The new principal was McGonagall. Not placing that in spoilers since it isn't a detail in the movies.
3. Lupin? It was in the movie.


Spoiler



He died



Au contraire @granville, if Inception could get nominated, then this is even more likely.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> 3. Lupin? It was in the movie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ted lupin! the son of Nymphadora and Remus


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 16, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry.

What happened wasn't that interesting anyways. He just grew up normally.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 16, 2011)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> EpicJungle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?  The crowd lacked energy to be be in shock...
...
...
What?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What he meant was, they were emotionally drained. I haven't watched the movie yet [yea, poor me] but if I were in  such a situation, I wouldn't be cheering that the bad guy's dead - I'd just check to see if my friends are all alive. That's how full-scale battles always go, IMHO.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 16, 2011)

i am going to wait for the blu ray boxset then i can watch them all the way through, it will be a long wait but it's worth it.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 16, 2011)

yeah I saw it in the theatre last night and the ending was like a joke told wrong, the timing was off and few if any applauded when Vauldermaort ... well does what he does.... As much as I liked the movie series, the last one was as though they put a few scenes in mixed up order and just when you thought something would happen to end it, it started again... anti-climactic in several areas.. not so seem snooty but I expected better based on the previous movies... that's one problem with changing up directors all the time... a mix of interpretations... I'll still buy the who DVD set when released. Cut scenes ought to be good. bloopered and what not..


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 16, 2011)

Spoiler



i saw the movie twice in the same day. both times, i was dissapointed by how they handled the war. Yates took out the battle scenes in half blood prince in order to go all out in this movie so i expected more. The fight scenes were cool but it just wasn't satisfying. My friend who came with me yesterday (who doesn't know anything about the book and easily likes previous movies) came out and was dissapointed since he wanted more fight scenes (specifically Mcgonagall.) i wanted her Mcgonagall to have more of the fighting scenes too. I think the movie was just tease after teases. The battle seems cool with all of these trolls, thousands of wizards/wolfs, and then thousands of dementors; but then the trolls were insignificant (they could have easily made a small scene with students from the dumbledore's army working together to take one down), most of the wizards/wolf people just stood there or just run around (like i said -a tease! it LOOKS like a big battle, but they aren't really doing much). Same with the dementors, thousands came at one moment so in your head you think "OMG!! this will be epic!!!! but then they all dissapear within a second by a certain person. it was cool but again it felt more like a tease. they could have made it cooler by having lots of people first do patrolus charms so that there's a lot of partrolus animals warding off the dementors (how cool would that be?) and then aberforth could do his spell after the dementor is shown to be too overpowering. also, ginny's mom and bellatrix scenes was short and somewhat lame i think.

the movie is still good. i liked how they handled snape's story.

now, im not saying that i watch harry potter all for action (that would be silly!). i enjoy the story and art syle too. but after the war build upon from previous movies and the hype of a big battle from all the trailers and stuff....it wasn't really epic. it had everything to be epic but it wasn't. though people would disagree with me ^.^

I can probably break down what i said and explain why the war went the way it did (like how the war isn't that great since the bridge was blown up (and so the wolves can't cross over now? lol) and voldemort ordered a retreat), but still i was unsatisfied. im sure there would are many others who are satisfied with how they handled it. afterall, this movie did get glowing reviews. Maybe the reason why i expected a bigger war/fight scenes is because i played the videogame beforehand? ^.^


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> pubert09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry I meant the characters in the film were probably really tired - physically and emotionally. That's probably why there wasn't much of a celebration in the film. I thought it also showed a kind of respect for those lost in a way. 

Now as a spectator, I couldn't believe what had happened. I mean I knew of course but once it was there, I couldn't believe it. I was in shock and awe.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 16, 2011)

I watched it.
Loved it.
I read the book so from the begging I knew who will die.
Kinda strange feeling


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 16, 2011)

Not long finished watching my freshly stolen version, so here's my two cents...



Spoiler



- Voldemort's death scene was kinda anti-climactic IMHO. The way he just disintegrates in silence is kinda lame. It's one of the few scenes that would honestly benefit from a little cheesy 'power of love' dialogue. But that's just my opinion, I'm surely in the minority on that one.

- Lack of Ginny Weasley screen time makes me a sad panda. She's supposed to be a pillar of support for Harry and they totally cut most of her plot. They don't even reunite after the battle. WTF is that about? Sure, have the big moment with Hermione and Ron, but this is your future wife we're talking about, Harry. Didn't think to share a little moment with her? She cries out for you when she thinks you're dead and as far as I can tell you didn't even think to check up on her, you jerk. 

- The whole film was too dark. I don't mean in tone. I expected it to be a very dark feel. I mean visually it's too dark. Half the time it's so dark that it's damn near black and white. Or maybe that's just my copy being dodgy. But either way it's too dark. It's all well and good trying to create atmosphere, but immersion dies when we're yanked back to reality saying 'WTF is going on? I can't see a bloody thing.'

Other than that, pretty enjoyable stuff. I just feel that the balance between plot and special effects wasn't quite right. Too many scenes with pointlessly over-the-top CGI. But then that's modern cinema. Not to say I didn't enjoy it, but it could have been a touch better. I'd say about an 8/10. Maybe 8.5 if the black and white thing is just my file and not inherent to the actual movie.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2011)

Watching Part 1 as we speak. I'm planning to go watch Part 2 next week, so better catch up. I've read all the books multiple times, so I consider myself quite a fanatic.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 16, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> The whole film was too dark. I don't mean in tone. I expected it to be a very dark feel. I mean visually it's too dark. Half the time it's so dark that it's damn near black and white. Or maybe that's just my copy being dodgy. But either way it's too dark.


I watched it in the theater and I thought it was very visually pleasing. It was never too dark. That's what you get from a cam version of a movie.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 20, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also watched it in the theatre, yesterday. I paid attention to the colours because I knew beforehand it was a very dark film. The colours were indeed very dark in some parts of the film, especially during the war scenes (that's like a 1 hour part). First hour was pretty normal. 

I liked the film, the battle scenes were really made epic and I like it that way. Loved the 'You and what army' quote of Longbuttom, very funny. 
Sad to see it's all finished


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Loved the 'You and what army' quote of Longbuttom, very funny.


I loved the quote of McGonagall:


Spoiler



Oooh, I always wanted to do that spell [on the soldiers]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know what people are talking about, I thought the film looked fine. It wasn't dark, and wasn't too bright either.

I liked everything about the movie so far, though some things I wish were explained better.

Draco turned out to be a major character after all, so then why didn't they give him any screen time? They should have spoke more about him.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried to put the book aside and I loved the film. It was so much more serious than previous ones and the special effects were awesome.

Some highlights,


Spoiler



Neville = Boss





Spoiler



I loved how Helena Bonham acted in the polyjuice potion part. She did a great Hermione





Spoiler



I didn't like how feeling-less the deaths were. They probably did it for a "it's happened, go on" effect but I think they should've made it more sentimental





Spoiler



I loved pretty much the whole movie except for the final Harry vs Voldie battle. I just couldn't put the book aside for this one, it was just so much better. And the whole flying/falling/floating struggle was just stupid.





Spoiler



I was so ready for other actors for the epilogue. I love how 19 years later they look exactly like the same brats but with ugly hairstyles.



Overall, a great movie. And I'd still tap Ginny, Hermione and Luna.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Overall, a great movie. And I'd still tap Ginny, Hermione and Luna.


I'd totally pass on Ginny.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought the movie was fantastic.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good, more for me then.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 25, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I thought the movie was fantastic.


Really, A lot of my friends that read the book thought it could have been *MUCH* better. With an emphasis on much. I guess it's because they were comparing it to the book saw many holes in the movie version of the story. I myself have not watched it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah this is starting to become my new pet peeve. Everytime a new movie comes out based on a book, so many people watch it and then say "Book is better". Seriously, it's fucking stupid. Those people are the new types of people that I hate. Even if I say "k, but I prefer movie" they'll try to change my opinion and shit.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought the movie actually improved on some scenes :V


Spoiler



For example, the scene where Neville cuts off the snake's head, in the book its more wait wtf just happened? While in the movie he ends it at the same time as Harry finishes off Voldy. Feels better if you take into account that Neville was the second possible Chosen One who could have been in Harry's place. Only point i didn't like was the Elder Wand revelation, in the book Harry reveals it in front of Voldemort, in the movie its after he has been killed. Would have been awesome if they showed Voldy's reaction to that. Speaking of which they also didn't show Harry repairing his wand...



Overall, i thought it was a fitting end for the series that shaped my childhood.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 25, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whining and bitching does get annoying but I can kinda understand where they're coming from. They read the series and thought it was amazing how it ended up. And the movie doesn't follow up, it creates a feeling that irks you. Because it somehow feels incomplete. 

I think it get's outta hand when it bothers you enough to say "I could've made a better movie"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which someone did... 

They need to get that they made the movie the way they did to appeal to a wider audience and not just the people who read the book.


----------



## obito (Jul 25, 2011)

all in all, ya'll that read the book will be hating on the movie.

Said applies to all movies.

Like green lantern =P



Spoiler



I thought the movie wasn't so bad, I cracked up at the part where harry was in the heaven place with dumbledore, reminded me of the architect scene from matrix xD


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 25, 2011)

All in all, good movie. Of course, it's impossible not to compare it to the book, if you've read it already, but I try to keep an open mind. The two are completely different mediums. 

I did like how the movie handled some scenes. Others, though, felt rushed.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed the movie and I watched it 2 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 3d is really good


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 25, 2011)

The 3D was pretty cool, though, for the first time in a movie, it gave me eyestrain. At first, I thought it was cause of the length of the movie, but Transformers is a bit longer of a movie. Maybe I was just tired...


----------



## Ikki (Jul 25, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Feels better if you take into account that Neville was the second possible Chosen One who could have been in Harry's place.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Neville_Longbottom


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed the movie and I watched it 2 times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the 3D was crap. It didn't have it in the parts that needed it the most. Extremely disappointed with it.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 26, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm totally reading the whole article.
How is he a second possible Chosen One?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely 3D actually deterred from the experience! Certain parts looked okay in 3D but most of it was dark and distracting. Good thing I paid only 6 bucks no more than the 2D version!


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can anyone tell me where they got all these information like who he married and stuff ? Wasn't there like 5-6 pages in the last book that only told about the children of harry ?


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.beyondhogwarts.com/harry-potter...chosen-one.html

Learn to read between the lines. I think it's even mentioned in the books how it all works out.


----------



## Langin (Jul 30, 2011)

This ending is asking for a next movie you know. Thats the feeling I had twice.(Yes I saw it twice)

3D is poorly done. Go to the 2D version! And if you see the credits you think HOLY COW so many people for 3D?(If you watched 3d you will understand)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 31, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this was my first 3d movies,so you can say whatever you want (n00b here). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



honest saying I hate what they made in 3d.
Voldemot dies and paper fly around


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 2, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 3D effect was cool, probably the best I'd say. But like with the battle between Voldemort and Harry, with all the lights and everything, it didn't have 3D at all. That's where it should have been at it's peak, but nope, hardly any 3D effect at all.


----------

